# Denver National pictures



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Here are a few of the pics I took that actually turned out~
I had such a great time and can't wait until next year!
Enjoy!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Awwww, all those sweet Havanese!! Now that just put a big smile on my face today - thank you for sharing. That must have been so exciting!!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

More~


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh Katie, Thank you, Thank you, Thank you. I keep scrolling back over them checking each little guy/girl out.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Fantastic, thank you.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Katie,
Who is the corded dog? 

Susan


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

2 hour Jr Handling class that Brooklyn got to attend with Jester even though she isnt' a Jr Handler *yet*
and a pic of the "Dog Walk" game (think cake walk, with the music) 
It was fun!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Katie, Those are wonderful! I love seeing the kids w/them. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

These pics are great - I love them!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Katie,
Thanks for taking the time to post so many pictures! They are wonderful!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Love all the pictures, thanks


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Whew! No M-diving shots... pun intended!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Oooh ooh look at those squishy faces. Their coats are INCREDIBLE! Wow...you must have had such a great time. Thanks for sharing your fun!

Pat


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

I wish I had the chance to learn in Jr. Handling...they look so sweet with the dogs and already look 100 time better than I do...I wish I had been there, it looks like you all had a blast...so many wonderful havaneses!!!!
Erin


----------



## Rollagirl (Jul 8, 2007)

So many gorgeous Havanese!! And a corded one! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Katie,

Your photos came out great! Mine were all dark and blurry. I think the lighting in the ballroom was weird too. Thanks for sharing them!!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Great pics Katie! 
I'm still struggling here, hopefully I'll get some time in the next couple of days to really sit down and work on mine. 
Just to prove I was actually there, here's one from the hospitality room with Katie, Kimberly holding Piaget, Jane, and myself. Don't you just love Piaget's smile! :biggrin1: 

Beverly


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I do love Piaget's smile!!!!!

Katie, great pictures. Perhaps next year I will join you. VA is a stretch for me, but perhaps with planning......


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

If anyone wonders why Stogies hair was a tad wild on Saturday... um...maybe this is what you should not do the night before the big show. 

The first drinks... irish Car Bombs which we loved... the second... not so good. Not sure I can post the name... but lets just say... Im straight. 
Jan managed to spit hers out all over us. It was classic. You can see the after effect...


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

After the Great Flood....


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

That fifth photo with the expressions of you and Jan is hilarious. John looked thoroughly amused. Ha ha!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Ok here is the same experience...diff angle. I think Janet took these with my camera? Someone did.. my memory.... is a tad..uh...faded...


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

A group shot or two.. and the last one...after the bar.. we thought was art. 
Thats what Irish Car Bombs do. The dog show shoes.. the Hair dryer we use for the dogs.. the Cheeze Its.. = ART


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Your group shot turned out pretty nice! Janet is really photogenic, Jane looks great, your camera added some color to my skin (ha ha!), you look fabulous as always, and Beverly looks awesome! I still think it is funny that we couldn't cover up that fire alarm trigger with five of us standing in front of it. HA HA HA!!!

The _art_ photo is just too funny!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Melissa~ I wasn't sure if you wanted me to post the "Muff Diving" drinking pics...but I'm glad you did! Glad I could be part of the fun....and I am glad I could capture the moment for you! :biggrin1:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Melissa, your pics are hilarious! Especially that second one of Jan with her eyes open WIDE....looks like you had a great time!

Thanks for posting your group shot too - it came out pretty well! Although I thought Kimberly was blocking the fire alarm...oops


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Great shot, Beverly! I'd forgotten about that one in the hospitality suite - you can see Kimberly's daughter, Brittany, in the reflection of the window taking the shot!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Looks like too much fun...sorry I missed it! I think I might have to stick with a Merlot......I might miss the next day's activities with a car bomb!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Oh ho! Yes, start the post with cute widdle puppy pictures op2: we're all enjoying.....and then WHAMMO :boxing: So it's not just the Hav's that like to have a good time? heheh You guys are a riot!

Pat


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm so glad to know this is not all 'dog show work" for you girls. Looks like a great evening. How was the morning/day after?


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Looks like you girls had a great time. I really want to try and go next year, I even promised my DH I would be a good girl, watch my potty mouth and not run around showing off my tattoo’s..


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

The pictures are great and it sure looks like everyone had a great time. 
Calling all Eastcoasters - Virginia road trip in 2008!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Oh what fun. Pictures are great. I sure hope I can go next year.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Michele, I already informed DH - if it is on the East coast next year, I am going!!!!
Road TRIP!!!!!:whoo:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Me too. He gave me a look, and I gave him one of mine right back. So, now he knows I'm going. :brick:


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

OK I did not just take "bar" photos, ha. 

Here is Jan's puppy, Fenway.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Fenway is gorgeous! I love his coloring.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow - he is beautiful!!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Awww....Fenway is good looking! How old is he? Great color! What was the inspiration for the name? Fenway Park?:ear:


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Yes he is! Her dad was a big Boston Red Sox fan. He passed away, and when she had a litter with two red puppies, she named them after the sox. Fenway and Brookline. 

He is a cutie!


----------



## northstarhavs (Aug 2, 2006)

*M Dive*

OK this drink was awful. The minute it hit my lips it was all over. I could not help it, then the laughter was unleashed. Pardon the pun. We had a blast. I enjoyed meeting new friends and laughing with old friends!
Do try thr Car Bombs!!! No hangover.
Jan


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

It was good to see you again, Jan!


----------



## northstarhavs (Aug 2, 2006)

*Fenway and Brookline*

Fenway Park is the only baseball park that is located in two cities. Boston and the third base is in Brookline MA. Hence the names. My dad grew up across the street from the Green Monster
Jan


----------



## northstarhavs (Aug 2, 2006)

*My favorite picture*

Rack 'em up takes on a new meaning!!!
Jan


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Wow Fenway is gorgeous. 

I showed Nigel his picture and told him that is what color I expect you to turn, now hop to it. hehe Do you think it will work? He started out that color.


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

*More Pictures of Nationals...*

Click Here

Hope this works out. It looked like a lot of fun. I only wish I had time to stay after I picked up Hank.

Take care,
*'Lo*


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Those are great pictures. There were even pictures of Mirabel's two new best friends! She had so much fun playing with the other dogs.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Paige.. thats Fenways exact color almost! I didn't relize Nigel was so red as a puppy. Cute!

Thanks for the pics Lo, Hank is adorable. 

Anne I will never forget Mirabel scooting along trying to rid herself of those girly panties! It was soooo cute! It was great meeting you!


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

The funniest thing was when someone ran up to me saying "Your dog is trying to poop" LOL I had to explain that she just hates the diapers. She always got used to them but, as soon as I took them off for any length of time she would start the scooting again when I put them back on. I had two kinds and the ones that day were a little wider between the legs. Nobody else there seemed to hate them as much but she is my little wild girl!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Anne, Mirabel is a doll! She seemed to really be enjoying herself at times, and at other times she was just comfortable being queen of the chair (e.g. the seminars). I'm glad I got to meet both of you in person. 

Piaget was quite intrigued with Mirabel too, ...after he realized she wasn't lunging at him to bite his nose off. Ha ha!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Great pictures---I enjoyed seeing them all!It is just so nice to see such pretty havanese and people from the forum having fun all in one spot!:clap2:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

lbkar said:


> I really want to try and go next year, I even promised my DH I would be a good girl, watch my potty mouth and not run around showing off my tattoo's..


Well then I know I won't be going!ound:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Julie, what's the old saying..










I think we should use this motto for next years Nationals.
You have to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh Ya.............
:whoo:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

lbkar said:


> Julie, what's the old saying..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Leann, you can try it, but you might have to hire security to confiscate cameras from some of these gals. Several of them seem to have cameras hidden in pockets, purses, phones... or maybe even other places!


----------

